# Pullets or roos



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

I have five 6 week old leghorns. They all look the same. Their combs are just getting a pink tinge to them.


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

Another pic.


----------



## DermerChickens (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, I think you are lucky and they are pullets! Mine are 6-7wks and have MUCH bigger combs and wattles, plus they were bigger.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Look like sweet little girls to me.


----------

